# Hanging Pictures In the RV



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried any other methods of hanging pictures in the camper, without holes and such?

I was wondering if and how well the plastic hook/hangers would work that apply with the sticky tape.


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

I went to home depot and bought the sticky back stuff, can't remember the name of it, but I have hung everything from pictures to key holder with it and they hold great, no problems at all.
I love the stuff and whenever you want to remove it, that's no problem either. :thumbup1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*3M Command Strips*

Probably what terri is referring to is the 3M Command Strips, It uses interlocking fasteners with an adhesive that adheres firmly to a flat surface, yet removes cleanly without damaging the wall. 

Picture Hanging

You can buy them about anywhere, Walgreens, Walmart, Office Max, etc..

I also have heard of people using heavy duty velcro, which can be peeled and stuck to the wall and picture. I would use the 3M fasteners over the velcro, because the sticky left behind on the velcro can be a pain, and it also could remove some of your wall finish.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, those work great CT. I have used these at home for hanging thing, awesome invention. Its so nice to not have holes in the wall to fix later. I think they can hold up to 3 pounds, something like that


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> Probably what terri is referring to is the 3M Command Strips, It uses interlocking fasteners with an adhesive that adheres firmly to a flat surface, yet removes cleanly without damaging the wall.
> 
> Picture Hanging
> 
> ...


 

Yes this is exactly what I used and you can't go wrong with it ! Great way to hang stuff without the mess.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Excellent tip! I never thought of something like that, I may do some more in ours now.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

If that would just work in my tent, I would have it made :rotflmao1:


----------

